# Got shrimp?



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Has anybody been by fish gallery this weekend? I need some amanos and I may have to burn into Dallas to pick some up.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't know about the Fish Gallery but they usually have them.

DNA had about 150 amanos about 3 weeks ago. They cut me a deal - 50 for 2.29 a piece, the regular price is 2.99 a piece.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I know they 'usually' have them I'm just too lazy to call.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Today I went to the FG.

Amanos are $5 a piece, but Chris will match the DNA price ($2.99) if you ask politely. Also he is open to lower the price even more if you buy like 50 shrimp (DNA lowers it to 2.29).

Chris also told me to ask him to order any fish or plant we want, he wants to make things more active with us.

He is not at the store on Tue and Thu.

--Nikolay


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Chris rocks, he's the only guy there I have followed from LFS to LFS.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Got Shrimp?*

What's the secret to these beasties? I got 10 of the Brazilian Yellow-belled glass shrimp from AZ gardens and within 24 hours 7 were dead. Within 48 hours 9 were dead. The last one lived a couple of weeks.

They were sure fun to watch while they were alive. Not much fun to watrch dead.

Same deal with Olive nerite snails. All dead. No fun at all.

Wah!

Cheryl


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Cheryl don't be surprised that your shrimp died like that. It is usually best to put them in differerent tanks initially to avoid loosing all of them. Once they settle they are fine.

I usually give away part of the new plants. I did the same with shrimp and it turned out to be a good idea. I got from 15 crystal red shrimp some time ago and split them among 3 people. I got only 1 alive now. The other 2 guys seem to keep them with no problem and once they start to breed I could get some back.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Are they smoking crack? $5 for an Amano shrimp? I'm BBQing them for that price.

FG is closer than DNA for me. What about Boutique, anybody been over there lately?



niko said:


> Today I went to the FG.
> 
> Amanos are $5 a piece, but Chris will match the DNA price ($2.99) if you ask politely. Also he is open to lower the price even more if you buy like 50 shrimp (DNA lowers it to 2.29)
> --Nikolay


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Come to Houston gang! 4 for 8.00 in some places and 3 for 5.00 in my friend store, so if you buy 50 you Will provably get them for 1.00 each.
Luis


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Ricky Cain said:


> Are they smoking crack? $5 for an Amano shrimp? I'm BBQing them for that price.
> 
> FG is closer than DNA for me. What about Boutique, anybody been over there lately?


I like mine with a little salt and pepper please. With stir frys on the side.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Navarro said:


> Come to Houston gang! 4 for 8.00 in some places and 3 for 5.00 in my friend store, so if you buy 50 you Will provably get them for 1.00 each.
> Luis


I'm wondering if we can do a group buy for a 100 or more.

Luis is your friend ok with something like that and with the shipping a big box to Dallas?

I personally could use 50 shrimp easy. Anyone else interested?

--Nikolay


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

hey there nico!
please sign me up for the shrimp deal--if i can still get in on it.
i'll take 20 or 25!
thanks
kris

see you at the july meeting!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok done put you down for 25.

--Nikolay


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Niko,

Any idea on an ETA on these? My tank is looking like it needs a few shrimp right now  

Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I need shrimp right now too but it is probably best to have them by the next meeting time. Almost 10 people have signed up for the group order and meeting individually with everyone will be is harder to arrange.

I'll talk to Mike today to see how fast we can get them and maybe change the plan.

--Nikolay


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

im in no rush. it will be easiest to sort them out at the meeting anyway.

i have a couple questions involving the shrimp though so I can "shrimp-proof" the tank if necessary.

Can/will they climb out of the tank if there is access to it? My Eheim outflow tubing curves over the top of the tank and just looks like a perfect escape route. I could device something if necessary to keep them from it.

Are they sensitive to co2 levels? I keep my co2 in the 40-55ppm range.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Can they climb out? Yes. Do they? Usually not, but it happens from time to time, but it's no mass exodus or anything. They are sensitive to CO2 levels, and will readily climb out of your tank when CO2 is too high. Your levels may be too high, but the shrimp are usually tolerant up to a point. If your fish are skimming the surface, or even breathing heavily before the lights come on in the morning, then your CO2 is too high for shrimp. If not, you might be ok.


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

hey there nicolay--
shrimp? shrimp? are they here? its wednesday!
thanks
kris


----------

